

Future of gaming, play with just your mind and eyes - Voltbishop
http://www.eyegaze.com/pyramid-raider-eyegaze-eye-tracking-application-of-the-year/

======
Voltbishop
Pyramid Raider, Winner of the 2013 Eyegaze Eye Tracking Application of the
Year Award is the first of its kind. Using both an eye tracker in conjunction
with EEG technology the player navigates the maze using only their eyes. The
experience is adapted to the players mental state. The more stressed the
player becomes the harder the maze is to navigate.

